
Ask HN: Can batteries power cars for 1.6 mil km as claimed? - theSage
Just came across this paper. Thought the HN community might know about this strain of tech?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.jes.ecsdl.org&#x2F;content&#x2F;166&#x2F;13&#x2F;A3031<p>Abstract:<p><pre><code>    We  present  a  wide  range  of  testing  results  on  an  excellent
    moderate-energy-density  lithium-ion  pouch  cell  chemistry  to  serve
    as benchmarks for academics and companies developing advanced lithium-ion
    and other “beyond lithium-ion” cell chemistries to(hopefully) exceed.
    These results are far superior to those that have been used by researchers
    modelling cell failure mechanisms and as such, these results are more
    representative of modern Li-ion cells and should be adopted by modellers.
    Up to three years of testing has been completed for some of the tests.
    Tests include long-term charge-discharge cycling at 20, 40 and 55°C,
    long-term storage at 20, 40and 55°C, and high precision coulometry at 40°C.
    Several different electrolytes are considered in this LiNi0.5Mn0.3Co0.2O2&#x2F;graphite 
    chemistry, including those that can promote fast charging. The reasons for
    cell performance degradation and impedance growth are examined using
    several methods. We conclude that cells of this type should be able to power
    an electric vehicle for over 1.6million kilometers (1 million miles) and last
    at least two decades in grid energy storage. The authors acknowledge that
    other cellformat-dependent loss, if any, (e.g. cylindrical vs. pouch) may
    not be captured in these experiments.</code></pre>
======
mytailorisrich
This is not between charges, but between replacements. Just to be clear...

This means the battery never needs to be replaced.

